# I need a recipe for alligator meat



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

I want to cook gator for 10 or so people. What are your fav ways of cooking - serving?


----------



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

I've only had gator once and all we did was fry it up the same as you would fry up some fish. It was good.

sorry I couldn't be more help.

rjr


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*If you got a piece of tail ,put on the pit and after a couple hours of slow smoke , put you favorite sauce on it and wrap it in foil for another hour. *


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Cooking Gator*

This isn't a recipe, but I know that Monument Inn does a really good job with
gator...They fix it like chicken fried chicken... 
Hope that helps,
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you are going to fry it, try to run it thru one of those crank style tenderizers then fry like fish, really helps the texture alot.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Just season the h**** out of it and fry it! Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

If you got a tail there is a tenderloin on each side of the tail, cut those out and slice about an inch thick, coat with mustard then season with your favorite fry mix and fry in peanut oil. If any other part of the gator be sure an trim all the fat from the meat. Thats where alot of the gamey taste comes from, then do the same as with the tenderloins. 

Or, you could just makea big ol' pot of alligator sauce picuante with rice and some good french bread for sopping up the juices. Good Luck!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*YES!*



Roger said:


> Or, you could just makea big ol' pot of alligator sauce picuante with rice and some good french bread for sopping up the juices. Good Luck!


I second the sauce piquante. Us ****-***' believe the best food starts with a roux!


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

*Thanks for the input*

I appreciate the advice. I think I'm going to try the mustard rub, seasoned fish fry route-after giving it a good beating in lieu of the tenderizer I wish I had. They may be a little wild tasting, but they were real wild pulling to the boat-5, 7'9"-11'5". Was a hoot watching the younguns run the lines. To bad I can't get the pics off the emailed photos. I couldn't paste???


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Reeltime1 , May be on to something , the best gator I ever had was smoked !


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

You better remove all visible fat off of what ever you cook. Trust me, it'll ruin your meal. Especially off an old gator. I even try to get the intermuscular fat out if i can see it. That fat just makes me want to hurl. Them big gators, you can have them. I'll stick to the 6 foot and under.


As far as how to cook it??? it's just meat. Cook it however you would any other meat. Fry, broil, smoke, bake, stew, etc.


----------

